

We're a Romanian team and we've built a new way to make games - victorpopescu

Proof http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31tkQ4tp_2c.
This was built using Gameleon, a HTML5, open source gaming server, and its visual editing tools<p>If you think it is cool, help spread the word about our kickstarter http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/341483420/gameleon-sandbox-game-making-for-everyone<p>Democratization of games FTW!
======
lumberjack
From the title I thought this was going to me a visual programming approach to
game programming ala GameMaker™, but it's apparently restricted/focused on top
down RPGs and strategy type games. Still pretty cool, though.

~~~
victorpopescu
The platform provides the tools to make top-down and isometric games. It is
also open source, so if you feel that you want to add more to it, you can
always hack the code and add any functionality you choose

The server is based on open standards and technologies, so modifying it should
be straight forward

------
PasserBy2
I have a funny feeling that almost any HTML5 game developer ends up creating a
framework instead of a game these days :). Gameclosure, Impactjs etc.

------
gw666
Looks very impressive and well thought-out--good luck!

~~~
victorpopescu
Thank you! Will update our campaign tomorrow

------
thekillingtree
wow, this is very cool. pledged.

~~~
victorpopescu
Thank you!

